
PayPal Joins OpenID Foundation Board - pclark
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/paypal_joins_openid_foundation.php
======
markup
Chris Messina wrote a blog post about this as well:
[http://factoryjoe.com/blog/2009/01/28/what-paypals-member-
in...](http://factoryjoe.com/blog/2009/01/28/what-paypals-member-in-the-
openid-foundation-could-mean/)

